# How Do I Update MSI BIOS ?



## bear2790 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just in case I need to update the BIOS when I boot a new MSI mobo:

MSI has a feature called M-Flash. I tried it but it wouldn't load the BIOS from my USB stick so I left things alone.

Just came across the following and want to find out how to do it:

"... if the boot portion of the flash is screwed mflash wount help you.. keep the onboard bios UNMODIFIED, put the modified bios on the usb stick and set the bios to boot the usb bios"

How do I set the onboard BIOS to boot from the USB BIOS ?


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 12, 2011)

M-Flash should work. Did you change the bios file to a .rom, from whatever it was?


----------



## bear2790 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmmm, most odd. I entered BIOS so I coulsd walk through the steps to note them here and MFlash works ... earlier I couldn't select the BIOS itself or the BIOS folder, but now I can.

I didn't change the BIOS file to a .ROM, nor sure what that is. What would be the reason to change the extension to .ROM ? Wouldn't that cause a flashing failure?

ps I love this place ... people here are  nice


----------



## white_wolf (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't use M-Flash,use this insted : http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=119375.0


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=utility&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1916

scroll down get the msi live update utility. you will find this to be your best friend. I love MSI for this.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 12, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> scroll down get the msi live update utility. you will find this to be your best friend. I love MSI for this.



Couldn't agree more. It's fantastic help with OEM boards etc., takes the guess work out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 12, 2011)

I just updated my bios today to B-80 
I use Live Update...
And if you have a 32bit OS you can use MSIs WEB Update


----------



## bear2790 (Jan 12, 2011)

I just want to be sure I can flash the BIOS in the event a new MSI board doesn't recognize my cpu ...



white_wolf said:


> Don't use M-Flash,use this insted : http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=119375.0



that write up is dated 2008 so I'm guessing things have been improved since then?



white_wolf said:


> Don't use M-Flash,use this insted : http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=119375.0



You have been a great help many time ... thank you 

I would that MSI simply put Dual BIOS on their boards but perhaps they make too much $$$ from people sending them the boards after a failed flash? Personally, I do not know but I can't think of any other reason MSI Dual BIOS isn't already implemented.


----------

